# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  new to darts

## KLHreptiles

what would be a good a beginner dart frog and what cage size and how to take care of the dart frog 


Thanks.

Koa :Smile:

----------


## Paul

Here is Josh's frogs list of best beginner Dart frogs. They also have a Before you Buy Blog post and So you Think you want Dart frogs blog post. Each article will link you off to other articles with gobs of information on how to setup a home and what you will need. I would suggest you do as much reading about the frogs as possible. 

Once you have read all you can find then you are ready to start building a home for your frogs. Get the home built  2weeks to a month before you order your frogs. This will give you time to tweak and dial in your terrarium before you have your new friends living in it. There are several build threads in the Terrarium section of the forum for darts that will be a good resource.

----------


## KLHreptiles

i have been looking at his website for a long time i like the *Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus and the Dendrobates auratus 'Costa Rican Green & Black what is the care and cage size for them*

----------


## Paul

The care sheets on Josh's site will have their recommendation for all the frogs they sale. When looking at a frog click on the "How to" link and it will link have several articles for you to read through. Most Dart frogs require 10 Gallons or more per frog. So the size of the enclosure is dependent on how many frogs you want to keep. I would suggest you read through the care sheets for the frogs you are interested in.

----------


## KLHreptiles

would this Grreat Choice® Terrarium - Terrariums - Habitats & Decor - PetSmart or Exo Terra Glass Terrarium (18x18x12) | Josh's Frogs work for 1 to 2 Dendrobates auratus 'Turquoise & Bronze' | Josh's Frogs or 1 to 2 Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus' | Josh's Frogs

----------


## KLHreptiles

will anyone ancer me

----------


## Carlos

> would this Grreat Choice® Terrarium - Terrariums - Habitats & Decor - PetSmart or Exo Terra Glass Terrarium (18x18x12) | Josh's Frogs work for 1 to 2 Dendrobates auratus 'Turquoise & Bronze' | Josh's Frogs or 1 to 2 Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus' | Josh's Frogs


The first link shows a 10 gal. terrarium.  Some people keep darts on them; but IMO they are better in a larger enclosure. 

The second link size provides a large increase in floor space.  Still; if building a vivarium you will lose around 5 to 6 in. of height to false bottom or drainage level and substrate and will need additional height for many plants.   So even if all you plan to keep are ground darts; the 18 in. cube might be a better choice.  For climbers like Imi's; a 24 in. tall enclosure is recommended  :Smile:  .

----------


## KLHreptiles

would this Exo Terra Glass Terrarium (18X18X18) | Josh's Frogs be good for 1 to 2 or maybe 3 Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus' | Josh's Frogs or 1 to 2 or maybe 3 Dendrobates auratus 'Costa Rican Green & Black' | Josh's Frogs or some good frogs for that size cage i dont like the *Dendrobates leucomelas to much*

----------


## KLHreptiles

hi guys

----------

